# Who does your wrenching?



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

I've been working on my own bikes for almost the same time I've been riding seriously (if you want to call any part of my cycling career "serious").

I've do everything from cleaning and lubing to overhauls to wheel construction.  I invested in a $100 cheap tool kit (still have yet to see the point of paying for Park tools) and a cheap bike stand (in retrospect, something I wish I had spend a little more on, but it serves its purpose).

So how much maintenance do you do yourself and when do you, if at all, bring it to a shop?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 23, 2006)

My Cannondale R3000 still gets free tune ups from the shop so i bring it there, but for my MTN Bike my buddy does all the bike tunes and I handle all the ski tunes...works out nicely...nothing like heading to the basement when everyone is asleep with a bottle of Cabernet, some ESPN on and tuning skis in the middle of winter!!!


----------



## djspookman (Mar 23, 2006)

I do all my own tuning, except for the wheels!  That is something I never did quite learn/understand when working in a shop back in high school!

Oh, and I don't touch my wifes road bike, the shop does.

dave


----------



## Npage148 (Mar 23, 2006)

I Do all my own work short of major wheel work.  Im just not good enough to fix big problems.  I can prettyt much do everyhing else.  I may not be the the best mechanic and I may mess things up once in a while and take alot longer than a shop, but i get lots of sastifaction doing it myself AND its a heck of a lot cheaper.  Nothing like spending 2 days getting the shifting dialed in when you know a shop could do it in 30 minutes, but when you figure it out, its of so  good.


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, derailleur tuning is a lot less complicated than some people think it is.  A good eye and a screw driver is all you need.  My eye isn't all that good though.

Just a matter of lining up your limits and adjusting the cable tension.  And then if you have jockey wheel interference on the big cog, turn back the derailleur pitch a bit and you're good to go.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 23, 2006)

I always would bring mine to the shop, but I want to learn to do some of the more basic stuff on my own. I'll use this opportunity to solicit recommendations for a good book on bike maintenance.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 23, 2006)

With the exception of trueing wheels, I work on my bikes...


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I always would bring mine to the shop, but I want to learn to do some of the more basic stuff on my own. I'll use this opportunity to solicit recommendations for a good book on bike maintenance.



Lennard Zinn I believe has both a mountain bike and a road edition.

I had the 1st edition Zinn and the Art of Mountain Bike Maintenance which, despite the full B&W and no photo's, only diagrams, was very, very good.

From what I've experienced it is more or less considered the bible of moutain bike maintenance.  I wish I knew where that went...

I think Zinn put out a roadie version too.  Probably can find them on Amazon.


----------



## Npage148 (Mar 23, 2006)

yeah, Zinn has both a road and MTB book.  They both are very similiar with overall bike stuff but goes into the specifics for each edition.  Such as shocks and forks in the MTB and bar wrapping for the road edition.  The are very easy to follow, very complete and have good diagrams plus a nice bit of humor to lighten the mood when your ready to cry from frustration


----------



## nlmasopust (Mar 27, 2006)

I purchased a copy of Bicycling Magazine's Complete Guide to Bicycle Maintenance and Repair loooong ago.  Read it cover to cover and proceeded to take apart my bike and put it together again.  I think I was about 15 or 16.

Can find it here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/08...ref=sr_1_2/102-5715973-2961705?_encoding=UTF8

Has good photos and excellant descriptions of what to do when.  After reading that, I got hired two summers in a row at a shop to wrench.  Even built my own wheels.


----------



## Marc (Mar 27, 2006)

nlmasopust said:
			
		

> I purchased a copy of Bicycling Magazine's Complete Guide to Bicycle Maintenance and Repair loooong ago.  Read it cover to cover and proceeded to take apart my bike and put it together again.  I think I was about 15 or 16.
> 
> Can find it here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/08...ref=sr_1_2/102-5715973-2961705?_encoding=UTF8
> ...



It doesn't count if you did more smoking than wrenching.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 27, 2006)

Npage148 said:
			
		

> ...Zinn has both a road and MTB book...both are very similiar with overall bike stuff but goes into the specifics for each edition...



Zinn updates those books as required and he published another book titled "Zinn's Cycling Primer" which includes maintenance tips & skill building for bicyclists.  Good reading and a helpful resource.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 7, 2006)

bumpage...

Now I try to do all my own work. Since my EMS store got a bike tech and bikes this season I can always hit the tech up for info and get to use all the tools from his bench.

I usually use parktool's website for referral.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 7, 2006)

I do all of my own work too. Except when it requires an expensive special tool that I can't borrow, then I'll bring it to the local shop. Since I've been working on all my own bikes since I was a kid, I've accumulated many tools and I don't mind buying more if I'll use them again in the future. Like the special Shimano triple crank remover I needed recently when replacing a bottom bracket, I borrowed one in the past but just bought one since I know I'll need it again someday.


----------



## Marc (Aug 7, 2006)

mlctvt said:
			
		

> I do all of my own work too. Except when it requires an expensive special tool that I can't borrow, then I'll bring it to the local shop. Since I've been working on all my own bikes since I was a kid, I've accumulated many tools and I don't mind buying more if I'll use them again in the future. Like the special Shimano triple crank remover I needed recently when replacing a bottom bracket, I borrowed one in the past but just bought one since I know I'll need it again someday.



I used to be in the same boat.  I started accumulating tools and then I went and bought a cheap, relatively complete set of whatever Performance mag's brand is for like $70.  Then I added some specialty items like a P handle torx wrech for brake rotors, an ISIS BB tool, etc. etc.

There's no better feeling when attempting a repair or maintenance project than knowing you won't be forty parts deep and realize you don't have the tool you need.



Of course, I'm still a lousy mechanic, but I do try.


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 8, 2006)

*routine maintenance, yes, major work no.*



			
				cbcbd said:
			
		

> bumpage...
> 
> Now I try to do all my own work. Since my EMS store got a bike tech and bikes this season I can always hit the tech up for info and get to use all the tools from his bench.
> 
> I usually use parktool's website for referral.



I haven't built up an arsenal of any tools yet, so the shop gets all the tough work.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 11, 2006)

for now the shop..it comes down to a time factor...just dont have the time to tune my bike in the riding season....do i really want to start screwing around with at $4000 bike??


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 11, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> for now the shop..it comes down to a time factor...just dont have the time to tune my bike in the riding season....do i really want to start screwing around with at $4000 bike??


Practice on someone else's bike 

"Hey man, I'll take care of that, no charge" 


Nah, but I do understand the time thing. I'd much rather be on the bike than be fixing it. 
But then again when I do break it I don't like to just hand it off to someone without knowing what's going on. 
And yeah, I'm not paying extra for service either, especially if I have the tools and plenty of resources to attempt things on my own.  If it's not something complicated with the frame where cold setting (SNAP!) is involved you can't screw up that bad that you can't fix it.


----------



## Marc (Aug 11, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> for now the shop..it comes down to a time factor...just dont have the time to tune my bike in the riding season....do i really want to start screwing around with at $4000 bike??



Well... when you get comfortable enough you actually much rather work on your bike yourself.

If I do the work, I know it's done correctly.  And I can tune it just the way I like it.  There is only one bike shop I know and trust enough to work on my bike for me.


----------



## eatskisleep (Aug 11, 2006)

I have brought my bike to a bike shop once... unless of course you are say at a ski area and something brakes down. Otherwie I do all of my own work and sometimes my Dad will give me a helping hand.


----------



## body2big (Sep 8, 2006)

HI all new to this forum. I am doing the majority of my own repairs as well. Buying tools as needed. I got the Park Tool book and its decent. As many of you I do all my own minor repairs and leave the wheels and bigger stuff to the shop. My cranks are starting to creak and I don't have any tools for it so that may be a shop trip. 

Shawn


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Shawn.  Am I to assume you are a fellow clydesdale from your avatar?


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

I guess I do since I've never brought it to the shop. Luckily, I haven't had to do any major repairs yet, but basic maintenance/tune-ups. When the time comes, I'll have Brian or Tim down to my house and get them drunk as they fix my shit.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2009)

Free tune-ups from the shop (lifetime).  I'll do a basic drivetrain clean & lube every now and then but let the shop do it once a year.  I could probabily do more, but I really don't want to be bothered.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

I do all my own work.  I've ripped into most parts of the bike, except for a suspension fork, but I will at some point.  I really need to get a bike stand, that'll make a lot of things a lot easier to work on...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I do all my own work.  I've ripped into most parts of the bike, except for a suspension fork, but I will at some point.  I really need to get a bike stand, that'll make a lot of things a lot easier to work on...



+1 on the bike stand.  I am starting to turn my own wrenches but still have a ton to learn.  The extent of my wrenching so far is tearing off a set or derailleurs and shifter, removing a cassette, installing a single speed kit and chain tensioner, and cutting/sizing a chain.  Because I am super paranoid and will be taking my 21 mo. old out on this bike I am having the mechanic at the LBS look over my work.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

Most of my work is done with the bike either leaning against something or turned upside down.  A few times I've rigged a ratchet strap to the roof overhang of my garage to get the end of the bike I was working on up in the air a bit.  Like the other day when I was trying to adjust my rear brake until I figured out the rotor had a hug wobble, so it turned into me desperately trying to true the rear rotor.  Turns out that I don't know how to true rotors, if anything it's worse now...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Most of my work is done with the bike either leaning against something or turned upside down.  A few times I've rigged a ratchet strap to the roof overhang of my garage to get the end of the bike I was working on up in the air a bit.  Like the other day when I was trying to adjust my rear brake until I figured out the rotor had a hug wobble, so it turned into me desperately trying to true the rear rotor.  Turns out that I don't know how to true rotors, if anything it's worse now...



I'm tempted to fashion a ghetto stand out of PVC or wood.  But as you can guess, the stand would only be useful for the bike it was built for.  I have 2 bikes to work on now and am anticipating more as the kid and wife get into the sport more.


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Turns out that I don't know how to true rotors, if anything it's worse now...



The only thing I've ever done is wrap a rag around it and try to bend it by hand. I never used pliers or anything. I've still got some warpage, but I don't worry about it.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> The only thing I've ever done is wrap a rag around it and try to bend it by hand. I never used pliers or anything. I've still got some warpage, but I don't worry about it.



I tried the hand bending method first, that wasn't working for me this time, then I took out an adjustable wrench...   Now I think it wobbles in the other direction as well as the original wobble still being there... :roll:  I may try my hand again with two adjustable wrenches, or I may just give up and buy a new one...


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I tried the hand bending method first, that wasn't working for me this time, then I took out an adjustable wrench...   Now I think it wobbles in the other direction as well as the original wobble still being there... :roll:  I may try my hand again with two adjustable wrenches, or I may just give up and buy a new one...



Using two adjustable wrenches is the only way I've ever had success.  Works reasonably well.  I just got it so the rub wasn't so bad it was producing enough friction to notice or slow the wheel down appreciably when spun freely.  I can stand a little noise... resistance not so much.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

Marc said:


> Using two adjustable wrenches is the only way I've ever had success.  Works reasonably well.  I just got it so the rub wasn't so bad it was producing enough friction to notice or slow the wheel down appreciably when spun freely.  I can stand a little noise... resistance not so much.



There's considerable resistance, I too can deal with the noise, but I need my bike to roll as smoothly as possible...


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> There's considerable resistance, I too can deal with the noise, but I need my bike to roll as smoothly as possible...



Indeed.

I also used some rags between the rotor and wrenchs so as not to create any little compression marks in the rotor.  Probably aren't bending hard enough to do that, but I didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

I think if I use two adjustables I'll have better luck, either that or it's just bent beyond what a mere mortal can fix.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

I think I may have performed the bearing mitigation successfully on the Lefty, will find out this afternoon.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=212844


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2009)

Was it as straight forward as it looked in that procedure?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Was it as straight forward as it looked in that procedure?



Wasn't too bad, had to go to page 2 of that thread since mine is the DLR2 which I had to remove the lockout, but overall they were good instructions.


----------



## big oz (Jun 14, 2009)

I do all my own wrenching and wheelbuilding (I actually build all my own wheelsets, and I will often rebuild the OEM wheels the right way after I get a new bike).....I will work on just about anything on a suspension fork/ shock except replacing the bushings or steerer tube (special tools that cost 2 much).  For the novice, it is easier and cheaper to send it out.....  Three reasons: 1 - front and rear shocks change so rapidly it would cost you more than the repairs to buy the specific tools for any major service.  2 - You have choices other than the OEM manufactuer.  There are a lot of good service guys out there that specialize in MTB suspension and do it on the cheap. 3 - If they screw it up, it's on them....you mess up something major, you might be buying a new fork.  The biggest issues with home mechanics seems to be in the area of drivetrains, wheel truing/tensioning, and bleeding brakes.  After that would be bearing issues (headset, wheels, BB).  If you take your time and buy some basic bike tools including a good repair stand you have half the battle won.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2009)

Oz, what do you recomend for a decent repair stand?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Oz, what do you recomend for a decent repair stand?



I know you asked Oz, but I've been happy with my Ultimate repair stand:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/55281-repair-stands.html

They get good reviews online too.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I do all my own work.  I've ripped into most parts of the bike, except for a suspension fork, but I will at some point.  I really need to get a bike stand, that'll make a lot of things a lot easier to work on...



Tonight I ripped into my first fork.  It's had limited travel for a while now, so my plan was to swap my old fork back in and to take a look the current for to see what was up.  I ended up completely tearing it down, cleaning it, and putting everything back together with fresh oil.  I wish I had a rebuild kit so I could have replaced all the o-rings and stuff...  I think what had happened is that oil was leaking down from the dampening cartridge into the lower leg, causing the fork not to be able to compress all the way.  Now that the oil is where it should be I have full travel again.  Since I didn't replace any o-rings I expect the same problem to happen again, but I hope it lasts me a while at least so I can get the o-rings ordered and do the job the right way next time.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Tonight I ripped into my first fork.  It's had limited travel for a while now, so my plan was to swap my old fork back in and to take a look the current for to see what was up.  I ended up completely tearing it down, cleaning it, and putting everything back together with fresh oil.  I wish I had a rebuild kit so I could have replaced all the o-rings and stuff...  I think what had happened is that oil was leaking down from the dampening cartridge into the lower leg, causing the fork not to be able to compress all the way.  Now that the oil is where it should be I have full travel again.  Since I didn't replace any o-rings I expect the same problem to happen again, but I hope it lasts me a while at least so I can get the o-rings ordered and do the job the right way next time.



Nice job!


----------

